# R15 RF remote capability



## Edmund

Those R15 owners with RF remotes and antennas, plug them in and do the following:

1. DTV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH UP
5. enter the last 6 digits of your receiver ID #
6. press SELECT


You should now be able to control the receiver by RF.


----------



## bjflynn04

I have 10F1 and I tryed it with my RC 32RF Remote and it did not work. After I pressed select the receiver made the error sound when you hit a wrong button then the receiver would not respond to any commands from the remote so RF is still not activated on the R15s.


Edit: I took an Coxial Cable and cut it and stripped it down to the wire and hooked up to the RF Remote on the back and tried the code again and it worked so I was wrong and the RF is activated on the R15s.


----------



## Edmund

I have both a RC24 & RC32rf controlling it via RF. But unlike HD RF capable receivers, R15 accepts both RF & IR at the same time, for now.


----------



## Edmund

bjflynn04 said:


> I have 10F1 and I tryed it with my RC 32RF Remote and it did not work. After I pressed select the receiver made the error sound when you hit a wrong button then the receiver would not respond to any commands from the remote so RF is still not activated on the R15s.
> 
> Edit: I took an Coxial Cable and cut it and stripped it down to the wire and hooked up to the RF Remote on the back and tried the code again and it worked so I was wrong and the RF is activated on the R15s.


Glad it worked, once you turn on the RF in the remote, that is all the dtv symbol device emits. It can be RF or IR, but not both.


----------



## dodge boy

I have the R15-300 (since my 500 died) is it the same for it too?


----------



## Edmund

Can't say, since I only have a R15-500. but this isn't do to the newest update, since my receiver is still on 0x10E8. And the only thing you do to the receiver is plug-in the antenna.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Edmund said:


> Those R15 owners with RF remotes and antennas, plug them in and do the following:
> 
> 1. DTV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-6-1
> 4. press CH UP
> 5. enter the last 6 digits of your receiver ID #
> 6. press SELECT
> 
> You should now be able to control the receiver by RF.


Nice work! How did you stumble on this?


----------



## Edmund

Those are the steps used previously for the H10, H20, and Hr20 receivers remotes. Why I tried it now, that was do to a poster at satelliteguys.


----------



## walters

I have no reason to doubt you (and no way to test it), but I find it strange that Earl doesn't know about this.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Edmund said:


> Those are the steps used previously for the H10, H20, and Hr20 receivers remotes. Why I tried it now, that was do to a poster at satelliteguys.


I wonder why nobody tried it before. I know your pretty good with the codes on the remotes but I know there are others out there that know the remote codes too. I'm shocked that it took a yr for someone to try it.

This kind of makes me wish I had an RF remote and antenna to try this with. This will make alot of people happy. Thanks again for the post.


----------



## Edmund

I pulled out an old R15-500 that is no longer subbed, software on it is 0x10B8, updated on 5/22/06. Plugged in the antenna, entered the last 6 digits of the Receiver ID, bingo RF remote controllable. I know I didn't have RF antenna until september, so I couldn't test it before that.


----------



## Edmund

If after trying out RF, and want to change back to IR, just unplug the antenna and do the following on the remote:

1. dtv
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press VOL DOWN


----------



## Gary Toma

I have both an RC32RF and the RC24 remotes set to control my R15 using RF. The "secret instructions" are in the little folder which comes wrapped around a new remote.

The REAL beauty is that you set the REMOTE to do the RF transmission. The R15 for its' part, still responds to both the IR signals and RF signals sent to it.

This is a great situation. 

All this, and I'm using the R15-300 on the 0x104B operating system.


----------



## thart

Thanks!!!

I have been waiting for this for a long, long time; and it works like a champ!


----------



## Edmund

cabanaboy1977 said:


> I wonder why nobody tried it before. I know your pretty good with the codes on the remotes but I know there are others out there that know the remote codes too. I'm shocked that it took a yr for someone to try it.
> 
> This kind of makes me wish I had an RF remote and antenna to try this with. This will make alot of people happy. Thanks again for the post.


Only good for codes, you don't know a damn about me. Maybe you should learn:

Known as  Tivoburkee, on dtv.com forums.

And  edmund, at remotecentral


----------



## unsub

OK, I'm up and running on RF too. This is great. I plugged in a old RF RCA drd antenna in the back, fits perfectly!!!!!!. Why is Directv not telling people about this ????!!!!!!!! I can even change channels from outside the house, amazing !!!


----------



## dodge boy

I got mine working, the R15 is in the living room hooked up to my 36" phillips via RCA cables, I ran the RF coax to the TV in the kitchen, now I can change channels in there too Awesome, I have an RC24 RF remote int the kitchen, looks like original one, If I get a backlit RF one got the living room, will it accept RF from both remotes, or should I leave the living room remote IR?


----------



## carl6

Question 1: Is it possible to set two different RF codes? For example, can you set R15 #1 up for RF with the remote on DTV and R15 #2 up for RF with the remote on AV1?

Question 2: Can you set R15 #1 to RF on DTV and retain R15 #2 on IR on AV1?

Carl


----------



## dodge boy

I imagine since you put the last 6 numbers of the IRD in when you program it it souldn't interfere


----------



## Edmund

carl6 said:


> Question 1: Is it possible to set two different RF codes? For example, can you set R15 #1 up for RF with the remote on DTV and R15 #2 up for RF with the remote on AV1?


Yes you can have as many receivers set to RF as you have RF remotes. One RF receiver per RF remote.



> Question 2: Can you set R15 #1 to RF on DTV and retain R15 #2 on IR on AV1?


If you wish two receivers controlled by one remote, yes it can be done, dtv device will be RF only, and either av1 or av2 set to code 00002.


----------



## carl6

Edmund said:


> One RF receiver per RF remote.


So it is not possible to set one RF remote to control two R15's independently, both via RF? In other words, you can only enable RF in the DTV position, and not in the AV1 or AV2 position...

But you can set one RF remote to control one R15 via RF in the DTV position, and a second R15 via IR in the AV1 or AV2 position...

Correct?

Carl


----------



## Edmund

carl6 said:


> So it is not possible to set one RF remote to control two R15's independently, both via RF? In other words, you can only enable RF in the DTV position, and not in the AV1 or AV2 position...
> 
> But you can set one RF remote to control one R15 via RF in the DTV position, and a second R15 via IR in the AV1 or AV2 position...
> 
> Correct?
> 
> Carl


Right, only one RF receiver per remote, and yes you can control one other receiver via IR on av1 or av2. That second receiver has to be set code 00002. Even though the remote is only RF, the receiver it is controlling accepts both IR & RF.

Unlike HD receivers, like the H20 & HR20, the receiver is RF only too, so you can control 3 receiver via one remote, DTV- RF, AV1-00001, and AV2-00002.


----------



## carl6

Edmund said:


> Unlike HD receivers, like the H20 & HR20, the receiver is RF only too, so you can control 3 receiver via one remote, DTV- RF, AV1-00001, and AV2-00002.


But again in this case, two of them are still being controlled by IR, correct (the ones on AV1 and AV2)?

If I were to cover the IR sensor on the rf controlled R15, then it would seem you could do this on the R15 also. First one (DTV position) on RF, second one (AV1 position) on 0001 and third one (AV2) on 0002.

Carl


----------



## Edmund

carl6 said:


> But again in this case, two of them are still being controlled by IR, correct (the ones on AV1 and AV2)?
> 
> If I were to cover the IR sensor on the rf controlled R15, then it would seem you could do this on the R15 also. First one (DTV position) on RF, second one (AV1 position) on 0001 and third one (AV2) on 0002.
> 
> Carl


Yes, you could cover the IR sensor and only control it by RF.

But if you have any universal remotes, they will be unable to control the rf only receiver. Thats why I HATE RF only oem remotes.


----------



## directvj

I have a Universal URC-200 RF-capable remote, will that work directly with the R-15 in RF mode or do I need to buy/request an RC32RF?


----------



## Edmund

directvj said:


> I have a Universal URC-200 RF-capable remote, will that work directly with the R-15 in RF mode or do I need to buy/request an RC32RF?


No, you will need either Rc24 or the RC32rf. RF universal remotes like the urc-200 are IR only controlling remotes, that use their own RF frequency to do it from afar.


----------



## senorgregster

Are you saying that stripped down coxial cable is working as well as an antenna?

Thanks in advance,

Greg



bjflynn04 said:


> I have 10F1 and I tryed it with my RC 32RF Remote and it did not work. After I pressed select the receiver made the error sound when you hit a wrong button then the receiver would not respond to any commands from the remote so RF is still not activated on the R15s.
> 
> Edit: I took an Coxial Cable and cut it and stripped it down to the wire and hooked up to the RF Remote on the back and tried the code again and it worked so I was wrong and the RF is activated on the R15s.


----------



## cabanaboy1977

Edmund said:


> Only good for codes, you don't know a damn about me. Maybe you should learn:
> 
> Known as  Tivoburkee, on dtv.com forums.
> 
> And  edmund, at remotecentral


I didn't say you where only good for codes. It's just all I know you for. I will check out some of your other stuff. Sorry, didn't mean to sound like you where only good for codes.


----------



## directvj

I ordered the backlit universal RF remote from Directv this AM--just in case you folks are wondering it's only about $26 including tax. Not a bad price at all.


----------



## carl6

senorgregster said:


> Are you saying that stripped down coxial cable is working as well as an antenna?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Greg


Should work just fine, especially for only receiving. Trim back about 6" worth of the outer insulation and foil, leaving the foam and inner insulation intact. Put an F connector on the other end, and preso. If you really want to do it "perfect", find out what the frequency is for the rf remote (probably around 420MHz) and make the trim back a 1/4 wavelength.

Carl


----------



## prashp1

Can I use Dish Network UHF antenna? Does it have to be RF antenna? Does it make a difference? Thanks


----------



## dodge boy

prashp1 said:


> Can I use Dish Network UHF antenna? Does it have to be RF antenna? Does it make a difference? Thanks


see response in your other thread.....


----------



## bww

carl6 said:


> If you really want to do it "perfect", find out what the frequency is for the rf remote (probably around 420MHz) and make the trim back a 1/4 wavelength.
> Carl


Carl not sure what you mean about trim back a 1/4 wavelength (I know nothing about radio waves, etc.)? Would this coax antenna work as good as one I would purchase?? I saw a dishnetwork one for 5.95 on ebay,,, what do you think?


----------



## paulman182

If you are not picky about the range, almost any wire or rod will work.

If the 420MHz figure is accurate, the rod, or trimmed portion of coax, should be about six inches long to be a quarter-wavelength. If I had an RF remote I wanted to use with an R15, I'd try the six inch length and see how it works.


----------



## Gary Toma

For some reason, I lucked out and my first R15 came with the RF antenna in the box. However, my son in law's R15 came without it, so I decided to make an antenna for him.

My 'factory' antenna is 6-1/2" inches long. After lots of trial and error, I found that making the new antenna 11" long worked the best for me.

Just take a length of RG-6 coax and put an "F" connector on one end. About 1" out from the connector, use a plastic tube or a pencil to help you make a nice 90 degree bend in the coax. (In other words, don't make a sharp 90 degree bend that breaks the inner conductor.) Just above the bend, strip away the outer cable sheath, the ground braid and any foil wrapped around the inner conductor. You are left with the center conductor with a clear plastic covering over it. Removing the clear plastic cover doesn't improve the antenna at all.

If you want to experiment, just make your antenna extra long. Using trial and error, repeat operating the R15 from a distance. Keep a log as you keep snipping off an inch of so of the antenna. Again, in my case, 11" gave me the best range and reliability, but your environment may be different.

Once you've gone "too far" in snipping off the antenna length, you'll need to endure the expense of another scrap piece of coax and another connector.

It not only works great, but it looks as good, if not better, than the factory supplied unit.


----------



## qwerty

Seems a little short. A 420MHz wave is 28.102 inches long (if I'm not mistaken). A half wave would be ~14", and a quarter would be about 7". Maybe it's not 420 MHz?


----------



## carl6

I was only guessing at the frequency - there is a lot of consumer crap in the 420 range (shared with ham who have priority use of that band south of line A).

Based on gct's comments, I'd give the 11 inch cut a try. If my recall of the forumla is correct, an 11 inch quarter wave translates to about 268 MHz. Or maybe it's working as a half wave, and the frequency is 536 or so.

Carl


----------



## qwerty

Maybe look up the FCC ID of the remote to find the freq?


----------



## directvj

When you activate the RF capability, should IR still work? Mine does, but it seems flaky.

I activated RF a couple of days ago, and IR had stopped. So I "turned off" RF and turned in back on, and now both work.

What are others seeing regarding this?


----------



## walters

qwerty said:


> Maybe look up the FCC ID of the remote to find the freq?


Doing so finds an application for 433.92 MHz (and two other applications, which I presume to be channel 3 and 4 NTSC).


----------



## Edmund

directvj said:


> When you activate the RF capability, should IR still work? Mine does, but it seems flaky.
> 
> I activated RF a couple of days ago, and IR had stopped. So I "turned off" RF and turned in back on, and now both work.
> 
> What are others seeing regarding this?


The receiver accepts both RF & IR. Since nothing is turned on or off on the receiver itself. You're turning off the IR on the remote for RF only. That is only for the DTV symbol device.


----------



## dodge boy

directvj said:


> When you activate the RF capability, should IR still work? Mine does, but it seems flaky.
> 
> I activated RF a couple of days ago, and IR had stopped. So I "turned off" RF and turned in back on, and now both work.
> 
> What are others seeing regarding this?


I have an RF remote out in the kitchen I use when I'm out there to change channels via RF (RC24?), when in the living room I use an IR remote (RC32) to work the R15, so both will work at the same time.


----------



## Gary Toma

Edmund is totally correct. Your receiver doesn't know, or care, what setting you are using on your remote.


----------



## amigq

I tried this last night with my RC23 remote. It didn't seem to work, although going through the procedure did disable the IR functions. I had to reset to factory defaults to get any control at all. Does anyone know if the RC23 is RF? 

Maybe its my homemade antenna...but before I mess with it any further I'd like to know if I'm wasting my time.


----------



## sheridan1952

The RC23 is IR only. You need the RC24.


----------



## amigq

sheridan1952 said:


> The RC23 is IR only. You need the RC24.


Thanks Sheridan. That's what I was thinking. Time to hit ebay.


----------



## sheridan1952

amigq said:


> Thanks Sheridan. That's what I was thinking. Time to hit ebay.


Correction, there are other models..see them at this link.

http://www.directv.com/see/pdf/RC32RF.pdf


----------



## Gary Toma

The best advice of all:

If you're going to spend money to get a new remote, why not get the RC32RF?? You will appreciate the backlighting and the more ergonomic keys. It is truly well worth the $25 that DIRECTV charges. Honest.


----------



## directvj

So I received my new Directv backlit RF remote. It's pretty cool. I have an R-15 100 and the new RF remote isn't behaving. When I press any buttons (be they Guide, Channel up/down or numbers), it often double-sends the buttons presses. Anyone else see this? I'm not sure if it's the remote or the unit.


----------



## powersb

Received the RC-32RF the other day to use on my R15-300. Got it setup and RF was working great.

Tried the "Push and Hold Play" trick to do slow motion, and it didnt work with RF. It does work with IR.

Just a bug with the RF implementation, or does this work for anyone else?


----------



## Gary Toma

I'm using the Rc32RF with an R15-300.

The 'press-and-hold' functions all work fine, just as they did with the RC32RF set to IR.


----------



## WalkGood

Before I go buy an RC-32RFK, is my R15 (manufacturer 500) DVR able to be controlled by an RF remote?

BTW, with manufacturer 500 does that equate with having an R15-500 machine?


----------



## prashp1

I activated the RF on the remote. I have R15-300. When in Guide and other screens, I keep holding channel up or down to scroll through the screen up or down, it doesn't work. I have to keep pressing channel up or down in order to scroll through the screen. Anyone have similar problem? I even disabled RF and activated it again. Please help.


----------



## bjflynn04

prashp1 said:


> I activated the RF on the remote. I have R15-300. When in Guide and other screens, I keep holding channel up or down to scroll through the screen up or down, it doesn't work. I have to keep pressing channel up or down in order to scroll through the screen. Anyone have similar problem? I even disabled RF and activated it again. Please help.


I just checked my remote and it is working fine for me on my R15-500.


----------



## directvj

I am still unable to use my new RC32RF with my R15-100... every button press is sent in duplicate. I have to put it in IR mode for it to function right. I have not seen any other R15-100 posters who have activated RF, so this might be a problem with the machine. I doubt it's the remote as it works swell in IR mode and it does work OK in RF except for sending everything twice


----------



## Earl Bonovich

R15-100 software is not 100% identical to the R15-500

Since it is not an "official" feature of the unit yet, it is possible that the R15-100 and R15-300 don't have the RF ability enabled at all.


----------



## dodge boy

Earl Bonovich said:


> R15-100 software is not 100% identical to the R15-500
> 
> Since it is not an "official" feature of the unit yet, it is possible that the R15-100 and R15-300 don't have the RF ability enabled at all.


As I posted earlier my 300 works fine with the RF.


----------



## carl6

directvj said:


> I am still unable to use my new RC32RF with my R15-100... every button press is sent in duplicate.


Try blocking the IR sensor on the R15 and see if that fixes your problem. It sounds like the DVR is processing both the IR and RF signals. That is something that should be corrected before RF is officially enabled on the R15.

Carl


----------



## Earl Bonovich

dodge boy said:


> As I posted earlier my 300 works fine with the RF.


My bad... so many threads, no enough memory space in the brain


----------



## dodge boy

Earl Bonovich said:


> My bad... so many threads, no enough memory space in the brain


Just so long as it doesn't crash...


----------



## chiefgeek

I have tried enabling uhf on 2 of my 3 R15's and it hasn't worked. Just to make sure I am doing things correct this is what I did.

Installed UHF antenna ( old dish 4000 antenna )
Slide device selector on remote to far left position DTV
hold mute+select until I see two blinks ( a couple of seconds)
Enter 961
Channel Up
xx xxxx ( last 6 digits of Reciever ID from barcode on reciever)
Select

At this point the reviever no longer responds to the remote, even if its is adjacent to the RF antenna.

My remote has a small RC32 printed on it but it does not have a backlight.


----------



## Edmund

Your rc32 isn't RF. The difference between the rc32 and rc32rf, isn't just the backlighting, its also is the RF of the rc32rf remote.

A RF remote, dtv or any brand has a FCC sticker on it.


----------



## outbackpaul

After seeing Edmund's post I decided to order my remote. It was shipped via FedEx standard overnight(surprised)!! Works like a champ!!!!!!!!!!!

THANKS EDMUND!!


----------



## jutley

Does anyone have an R15-100 functional with the RF?


----------



## directvj

jutley said:


> Does anyone have an R15-100 functional with the RF?


I'm the only other 100 owner who has posted to my knowledge, see my issue above though. It does activate... just double-sends almost every keypress. This is with the IR completely blocked.


----------



## senorgregster

I have the R15-300, and a RC32RF. The RF function works great EXCEPT the press and hold functions do not work for me. For example, the jump to end with the press/hold of the 30sec skip button. The remote os very nice aside from this.



gct said:


> I'm using the Rc32RF with an R15-300.
> 
> The 'press-and-hold' functions all work fine, just as they did with the RC32RF set to IR.


----------



## shoeheel

directvj said:


> I'm the only other 100 owner who has posted to my knowledge, see my issue above though. It does activate... just double-sends almost every keypress. This is with the IR completely blocked.


I have an R15 100 with the same "double-send" problem. I happens all over the house, so it is not an RF/IR conflict issue. Don't know if it's a problem with the remote or the unit.


----------



## directvj

shoeheel said:


> I have an R15 100 with the same "double-send" problem. I happens all over the house, so it is not an RF/IR conflict issue. Don't know if it's a problem with the remote or the unit.


Sounds like the unit, then (the odds of us both having bad remotes are low).

Think of it as a feature--you can cruise through the guide two channels at a time!


----------



## jutley

Well, I guess when my remote arrives I will try it with my 100 and let you know what I find.


----------



## outbackpaul

senorgregster said:


> I have the R15-300, and a RC32RF. The RF function works great EXCEPT the press and hold functions do not work for me. For example, the jump to end with the press/hold of the 30sec skip button. The remote os very nice aside from this.


I just tried this and it still works for me.


----------



## Gary Toma

senorgregster said:


> I have the R15-300, and a RC32RF. The RF function works great EXCEPT the press and hold functions do not work for me. For example, the jump to end with the press/hold of the 30sec skip button. The remote os very nice aside from this.


In my case, the R15/300 and RC32RF work great together, even the press-and-hold functions. And no, I don't have any problems with 'double inputs' either.

Take heart - you are surely not insane, and I cannot believe the hardware (R15 or Remote) are that inconsistent.

SO: why not get out the booklet and perform the "go-back-to-factory-settings" move. Then, try re-establishing the the configuration that you are working for. From my experience, a simple timing issue while your are programming a remote can cause a rash of seemingly insane problems. Just try working through it again.

And most of all: good luck!


----------



## jutley

shoeheel said:


> I have an R15 100 with the same "double-send" problem. I happens all over the house, so it is not an RF/IR conflict issue. Don't know if it's a problem with the remote or the unit.


Same deal for me with my 100. It doesn't happen with every button press, but enought that it makes it very annoying. I also know it isn't a RF/IR issue because my receiver was downstairs and my TV upstairs. Last night I was going crazy trying to do a search! :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## directvj

Don't see much us 100 owners can do, since technically this feature isn't "enabled..."


----------



## rmh123

Just received and activated an Directv DRV+ R15-100 with software 0x1022. I am trying without success to get RF working. 

I think the remote is an RC24 since the number inside the battery compartment contains RC24--the full number is URC2482RG0-0. But it does not have an FCC sticker or warning as other posts say an RF remote would--but I've also read that all RC24s are RF enabled. I've looked at pictures of the RC23 and RC24 and see no differences. 

I made an RF antenna (from a suggestion in another forum) using 11 inch piece of RG6 cable with an F connector stripped leaving the inner wire and its insulation. I tested this antenna successfully using another dss box--an RF enabled Sony SAT-A3.

I attempted to enable RF as described below without success.


1. DTV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 9-6-1
4. press CH UP
5. enter the last 6 digits of your receiver ID #
6. press SELECT

At this point RF does not work and neither does IR which is easily restored via:
1. DTV
2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
3. enter 0-0-0-0-1
4. press SELECT

The unknown issue seems to be whether the remote is or isn't an RF remote. If not, should I go ahead and order the RC32 DirecTV offers on their site?


----------



## rmh123

I just got off the phone with DirecTV tech support. They confirmed that the remote is an RF capable RC24. They tried to walk me through enabling RF (menu, setup, remote) but expected an IR/RF choice at that point. He spoke to someone else and came back on the line to say that the issue is that the R15-100 does not support RF. He was apologetic but there was nothing further he could do.


----------



## dodge boy

rmh123 said:


> I just got off the phone with DirecTV tech support. They confirmed that the remote is an RF capable RC24. They tried to walk me through enabling RF (menu, setup, remote) but expected an IR/RF choice at that point. He spoke to someone else and came back on the line to say that the issue is that the R15-100 does not support RF. He was apologetic but there was nothing further he could do.


It is turned by entering a code in the remote, nothing needs to be done on the receiver except connect an antenna to th back of it.


----------



## rmh123

Thanks dodge boy.

Is that the 961 code? This post was an update to the immediately prior post #73 which has more details including the steps I tried to follow to enter the code in the remote. 

In the meantime, I got an "RF range Extender" from weakknees.com. Works great! RF enables any IR remote--the transmitter replaces one of the aa or aaa batteries and the receiver sits in front of the device.


----------



## hmills62

Edmund said:


> Those R15 owners with RF remotes and antennas, plug them in and do the following:
> 
> 1. DTV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-6-1
> 4. press CH UP
> 5. enter the last 6 digits of your receiver ID #
> 6. press SELECT
> 
> You should now be able to control the receiver by RF.


----------



## carl6

A question for anyone who has an RF remote and two R15's, and is willing to experiment a bit.

Can you program the RF remote to work with more than one R15? For example, set the switch to DTV and go through the process for R15 #1, then set the switch to AV1 and go through the process for R15 #2 (using the appropriate receiver ID digits in each case)?

Thanks,

Carl


----------



## Edmund

carl6 said:


> A question for anyone who has an RF remote and two R15's, and is willing to experiment a bit.
> 
> Can you program the RF remote to work with more than one R15? For example, set the switch to DTV and go through the process for R15 #1, then set the switch to AV1 and go through the process for R15 #2 (using the appropriate receiver ID digits in each case)?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Carl


Yes, it can control two receivers set to RF on one remote.


----------



## jutley

rmh123 said:


> Just received and activated an Directv DRV+ R15-100 with software 0x1022. I am trying without success to get RF working.
> 
> I think the remote is an RC24 since the number inside the battery compartment contains RC24--the full number is URC2482RG0-0. But it does not have an FCC sticker or warning as other posts say an RF remote would--but I've also read that all RC24s are RF enabled. I've looked at pictures of the RC23 and RC24 and see no differences.
> 
> I made an RF antenna (from a suggestion in another forum) using 11 inch piece of RG6 cable with an F connector stripped leaving the inner wire and its insulation. I tested this antenna successfully using another dss box--an RF enabled Sony SAT-A3.
> 
> I attempted to enable RF as described below without success.
> 
> 1. DTV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 9-6-1
> 4. press CH UP
> 5. enter the last 6 digits of your receiver ID #
> 6. press SELECT
> 
> At this point RF does not work and neither does IR which is easily restored via:
> 1. DTV
> 2. press and hold MUTE & SELECT for two blinks
> 3. enter 0-0-0-0-1
> 4. press SELECT
> 
> The unknown issue seems to be whether the remote is or isn't an RF remote. If not, should I go ahead and order the RC32 DirecTV offers on their site?


As mentioned in my earlier post, I have an R15-100 functioning fine with the RF remote. (well fine other than the double press issue mentioned) The remote that comes with the R15 is not an RF remote. You have to order the RF capable remote from DTVs website.


----------



## directvj

So Jutley, is your remote no longer "double-sending?"


----------



## jutley

directvj said:


> So Jutley, is your remote no longer "double-sending?"


Still double sending unfortunately. I'm hoping this latest update will fix that, but (a) I haven't been able to get the update yet (b) since the RF is not "officially" supported yet I'm not holding my breath. I am hopeful though!


----------



## shoeheel

I have software 0x1029 and still get have the double press problem on with all 3 RF remotes I use to control my r15. Is there a newer software version that fixes it? (Not that I am disatisfied with the minor annoyance of this "easter egg". I'm tickled to death that it works at all, beating the alternative of having to use/buy IR extenders.)


----------



## Veryfaraway

I have a 100 with 1029 using the RC32RF... no problems with the double press issue. Wonder why?


----------



## personman

Anyone notice any changes with the RF remote on the R15-100 with the 1059 download?

I still am experiencing the double press 'feature.'


----------



## whigham42

I have the RF remote and a r15-500 box with RF antenna attatched to the back. The remote works IR, but I cant set up RF without that code. Directv said that the r15 will not handle RF right now, but from the way everyone talks, that is not true. Need some help please


----------



## Edmund

its on the info screen in the on-screen menu, and on a sticker in the access card compartment. Just use the last 6 digits.


----------



## Ext 721

senorgregster said:


> Are you saying that stripped down coxial cable is working as well as an antenna?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Greg


ha. That's about all the rf antenna is, anyway.


----------

